# Apple Rose



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

With fall almost at a close , I was having fun with some puff pastry and just wanted to share.





  








001.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







Two different colored apples for effect. Warm water (soften apples) with lemon juice to prevent oxidation. I used a mandoline for even thin slices.





  








007.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







I chose apricot jam and I use this a lot in my baking but you can use any jam/jelly you like.





  








008.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







This is the puff pastry, flawed.





  








013.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







Roll out 2 1/2' X 10". The bigger the flower, the longer the puff. Spread a thin layer of jam/jelly and sprinkle with cinnamon





  








015.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







Line up the apple slices while alternating in color. Make sure the apple slice are higher than the pastry.





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







pastry over, gently press down as jam/jelly will serve as a glue.





  








031.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







you roll it up, it will look like this





  








039.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







Bake in oven 400 F for 25 minutes. Make sure to put a toothpick to hold ends. Bake. Cool, sprinkle with icing sugar.





  








052.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 31, 2014







Final product, Apple Rose.

Note: 400 gr of puff pastry will give you 15 plus roses. The size of these are equal to a cupcake/muffin.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

The one strip pictured is rolled up to produce one flower?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, that's right. The trick is to put the slices in warm water, pat dry, line on puff and then it rolls up in seconds.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Pure artistry again Petals!

Thanks for the demo... do you roll it the way it is in the picture? or do you have to flip it so the smaller part of the puff-pastry is on the outside.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Michael. 

It was rolled out from bottom to top. The pic is a bit deceiving to the eye but the width is just as wide both top and bottom, although bottom part of pic looks wider. 
I took the pic with my iPhone. 

When you calculate the puff , maybe 2.99 for 400 gr plus 2 apples , some jam/jelly ( I like to empty that jar and just purée it, goes further) , these Apple rose's are so cost efficient . 

They double in size.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

This is absolutely stunning. Petals you are extremely talented.  You never cease to impress!  I appreciate all the photos in the process.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Kudos many times over. Great stuff!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you Colleen and Cheflayne, puff is such a versatile pastry to work with.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@petalsandcoco

pretty cool!! can I steel it and try it with frangipan? I won't sell it/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@petalsandcoco Brilliant!! Truly a lot of fun and your talent is so wonderful to witness through your pictures and gorgeous food.....thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Panini: Lol, you can put your own spin on anything I make here ! 

@ Fable: Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated . 

ChefTalk is a soft place to fall for those who like to embrace a new concept/exchange of thoughts, it also inspires.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@petalsandcoco

Oh, for some reason I didn't get the jam pics, I'll do that. I'm going to play with puff tomorrow. Did you roll it pretty thin? Puff flawed?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, it needs to be thin , otherwise once it's rolled up the interior won't fully cook. (My own trial and error) . Also a thin layer of your choice of jam/jelly & the toothpick. 
I thawed the puff in the fridge overnight. 

I'm always open to new ideas.


----------



## oops (Aug 10, 2014)

Look nice...


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Stunning. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Très artisanal!

Stunning effect for such a simple technique.

Bravo! and encore!

Luc H.


----------



## dhammons (Oct 11, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful! You said it's about the size of a cupcake, so do you think it could be baked in a cupcake pan? Would that hold it together instead of using a toothpick? Just a thought.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow...just gorgeous!!!

Not long ago I came across the following for 'Puff Pastry Apple Rosettes'...

http://www.stonegableblog.com/puff-pastry-apple-rosettes/


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great support.

@ DH : I tried that , here was my first attempt with a large muffin tin. The problem was that it did not bake on the interior.

Puff needs 400 to properly bake in my humble opinion , otherwise it won't puff up. The core just would not come to temp in the muffin tin.

@ Skyler: Yes, there are sites that have something similar but their recipes are not 100% accurate. The website that you posted has the jist but her slices are way too thick, her temp is off. She also needs a larger width of pastry to get the full effect. There are some sites that are using flat out pie dough, and that is it ok, but I was attempting to create something easy, minimal ingredients and cost effecient with a margin for profit and at the same time, catch the eye.

:




  








018.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 3, 2014


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Skyler: Yes, there are sites that have something similar but their recipes are not 100% accurate. The website that you posted has the jist but her slices are way too thick, her temp is off. She also needs a larger width of pastry to get the full effect. There are some sites that are using flat out pie dough, and that is it ok, but I was attempting to create something easy, minimal ingredients and cost effecient with a margin for profit and at the same time, catch the eye.


I can understand your thinking regarding easy, cost efficient, and eye-catching!


----------



## watan (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow!!! That's look tasty.

If you don't mind, may I take this recipe?

Thanks ^___^


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I think this may become a new tradition in a few households. At least the ones on this forum. Lol.


----------



## chopchop (Jul 2, 2014)

This is awesome


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a public forum , you are welcome to use use any recipe I post. 
I hope you try it and if possible , share your project with us, we would love to see it !


----------



## watan (Sep 20, 2014)

petalsandcoco said:


> This is a public forum , you are welcome to use use any recipe I post.
> I hope you try it and if possible , share your project with us, we would love to see it !


Thank you so much. Not too soon for my project ^_^


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@petalsandcoco, played in the shop today. Of coarse I forgot my phone. I ended up using a thin single row. Pressing the apples into a single strip smeared with frangiapan and rolled. Used granny smith but were to brittle, ended up going with red delicious apples. Best tasting ones were the ones with plums and a sous vide mix of chestnut, sugar,pastry cream spread on the feuilletage.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Pan, I should be working with you !

I'd like to try it with chestnut puree.....


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Agree with everyone else, these look amazing.  We provide desserts for several clients, some of whom order a few hundred items for large banquets.  Would this be feasible for a large (100+) party? How long could they hold unbaked? How long if they are baked (e.g., we bake the day of or day before we deliver them) will they hold?


----------

